# She's gone :'(



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

My baby girl has gone to doggy heaven this morning. One of the hardest days of my life...Unfortunately the pain medications were not working for her torn ACL and LP and her heart could not handle much more :'( I literally almost watched her heart jump out of her chest last night, ugh! 

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you who have helped and given me advice for T-Sha..if it wasnt for you guys she probably wouldn't of made it as long as she did! Hugs

It's been a very long day of tears and tonight will be the hardest not having to share my pillow with her but I keep reminding myself she's now pain free. And mama kept her blanket <3

RIP T-Sha mama will never find a best friend like you again
View attachment 9785



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! Rip  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry.

I will pray peace for your broken heart.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw. That's so sad! I'm terribly sorry for you lose. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear. You did all that you could for her and it sounds like it was her time to go. Rest in peace, little one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NaeNae (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this news about your sweet baby! But like you said, she is now pain free...Praying you find peace in this sad time.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that you can find comfort in the knowledge that you gave her a wonderful life and a loving home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, so sorry! It's never easy whether it be age or illness. Take heart that she is in peace now!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Sending thoughts and prayers your way. xxxx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry.. I wish something I could say could help you get some piece. hugs


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh I am sooooo sorry. Now she can run and play pain free and wait for you the bridge. R.I.P little one. Sending many (((((hugs))))) to you


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awwwww very sorry for your loss...


----------



## I-Love-Chihuahuas:) (Jan 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for ur loss, my thoughts are with u at this difficult time. Sending u a huge huga and lots of strength. R.I.P little one
Xxxx


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So so sorry for your loss, RIP little one. X


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry it's always a hard time when you lose a friend


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thinking of you. So sorry x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Lump in my throat, I'm so sorry for you. RIP little one xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springhillsarah (Dec 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that T-Sha has passed, you did everything you could for her xo


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry. You really did try everything to help her, in the end you made a strong and brave decision and I'm sure T-Sha would thank you for it. I'm here if you want to talk. xxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Hugs to you. I know how hard it is to lose a loved one but what helped me was remembering the good times, and we also ordered a memorial stone that had the names and dates on it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 'notebooks' for all my dogs. I have started to do a 'memorial' letter at the end. I have looked back and read what I wrote many years later. It really made me feel good. Sad but good too. I keep the notebooks. So sorry about your pup. You did what you could for her.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

so sorry for your loss! losing a pet is one of the hardest things to go through.it's like losing a child.(((hugs)))


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...you baby is now pain free, running around like a puppy....she knew she was loved.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am sorry....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I was sad to read your post. I am so sorry.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of her passing. You took such good care of her.


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone I really appreciate it. Sorry I haven't been on in a while..honestly I couldn't even open this app/website without tears in my eyes until now. 

Her vet did send me her paw print the other day which was wonderful, I have it hanging on my fridge and it will forever stay there <3
View attachment 12802


Good news is I did get a new puppy 2 weeks ago !! She has totally helped me during these hard times. She definitely has filled the void but no one will ever replace my T-Sha

View attachment 12810



Thank you again everyone but now I am off to my Siberian husky forum 
It was great to have met all of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Laura.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Those little toe prints are a beautiful. What a sweet memory!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I am so very sorry.
> 
> I will pray peace for your broken heart.


Ditto. Xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

RIP T-Sha x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about T-Sha rip sweet baby


----------

